# No creo que podamos / No creo que podemos (Subjuntivo)



## Boluvcami

Hola! Tengo una duda sobre subjuntivo.
Que sepa yo, hay que usar subjuntivo cuando esté seguro de algo y cuando se aparece el significado de algo negativo en la oración principal.(no creo, no es verdad..etc)

Entonces cuando este segura de algo, pero algo negativo, qué ocuparía? 
Por ejemplo, 
*No creo* que *podamos *ir de compras hoy. 
Sé que usa el verbo subjuntivo por la palabra ´no creo´ en esta oración. pero cuando estoy segura de que hoy no podemos ir de compras, sería correcto hablar así? 
*No creo *que *podemos* ir de compras hoy. o *No es verdad* que ellos siempre *llegan* tarde. 

Espero las respuestas. muchas gracias!


----------



## Deep Spray

Si estás segura, ¿pór qué usar "no creo que"?
"Hoy no podemos ir de compras" simplemente.
Si usas el verbo creer, en la negación va con subjuntivo.

Por lo menos es lo que entiendo yo, esperemos a los nativos que nos vayan a ayudar, que ya me has puesto la duda


----------



## gvergara

Es más simple que eso. Pensar y creer, entre otros, van con subjuntivo siempre, independientemente se si la acción que sigue es considerada positiva o negativa.


----------



## lagartija68

Boluvcami said:


> Hola! Tengo una duda sobre subjuntivo.
> Que sepa yo, hay que usar subjuntivo cuando esté seguro de algo y cuando se aparece el significado de algo negativo en la oración principal.(no creo, no es verdad..etc)
> 
> Entonces cuando este segura de algo, pero algo negativo, qué ocuparía?
> Por ejemplo,
> *No creo* que *podamos *ir de compras hoy.
> Sé que usa el verbo subjuntivo por la palabra ´no creo´ en esta oración. pero cuando estoy segura de que hoy no podemos ir de compras, sería correcto hablar así?
> *No creo *que *podemos* ir de compras hoy. o *No es verdad* que ellos siempre *llegan* tarde.
> 
> Espero las respuestas. muchas gracias!


Si estás seguro de que no podrás, no dices: "No creo que ... " (salvo que sea para moderar la fuerza de la negación, como cierta forma de cortestía).
Si dices "No creo que... " luego debe ir subjuntivo siempre: "No creo que podamos... "
Y si estás seguro, dices: "Sé que no podemos/podremos ir de compras hoy", o simplemente: "No podemos/podremos ir de compras hoy". Si quieres matizar: "Lamentablemente no podremos ir de compras hoy."


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

gvergara said:


> Es más simple que eso. Pensar y creer, entre otros, van con subjuntivo *¿*siempre*?*, independientemente se si la acción que sigue es considerada positiva o negativa.


Hola.

No, no es tan simple; yo, al menos, creo que te equivocas, y pienso que muchas veces podemos utilizar el indicativo. Como en estos dos casos.

En cambio, sobre la pregunta, me quedo con la respuesta de lagartija68:


lagartija68 said:


> Si dices "No creo que... " luego debe ir subjuntivo siempre: "No creo que podamas... "


Saludos


----------



## gvergara

No me equivoco. El negativo de creer siempre va con subjuntivo, eso es indiscutible. Y no sé a cuál segundo caso te refieres.


----------



## Circunflejo

Boluvcami said:


> cuando estoy segura de que hoy no podemos ir de compras, sería correcto hablar así?
> *No creo *que *podemos* ir de compras hoy.


Si estás segura, crees. Por tanto, tendrías que decir creo que no podemos ir de compras hoy.


gvergara said:


> El negativo de creer siempre va con subjuntivo, eso es indiscutible.


No creo estar equivocado si digo que sí que es discutible.


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> Si estás segura, crees. Por tanto, tendrías que decir creo que no podemos ir de compras hoy.
> 
> No creo estar equivocado si digo que sí que es discutible.


Gramaticalmente estás en lo cierto, pero no desmientes para nada lo que yo digo.

Primer caso: No estás negando el verbo _creer_, estás negando el verbo _poder ir_. Haz el ejercicio y niega el verbo _creer_, ¿dirás _No creo que *puedo *ir de compras_?
Segundo caso: Haces lo gramaticalmente correcto cuando el sujeto de la principal y la subordinada es el mismo (yo, en tu caso). Pero cambia el foco de la oración, ¿dirás _No creo que gvergara *tiene *razón_?

Como ves, el tema del negativo de creer es bien directo y simple. No hay que complicar las cosas cuando no lo ameritan.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Gramaticalmente estás en lo cierto, pero no desmientes para nada lo que yo digo.





Circunflejo said:


> No creo estar equivocado si digo que sí que es discutible.


En esta frase que he puesto de ejemplo no veo el subjuntivo por ninguna parte. Por tanto, en mi opinión, sí que desmiente esta afirmación que hiciste:


gvergara said:


> El negativo de creer siempre va con subjuntivo, eso es indiscutible.


----------



## gvergara

@Circunflejo , insisto algo que es teoría elemental del uso del subjuntivo en este caso. En el segundo ejemplo, tus sujetos son iguales en la oración principal (no creo, yo) y en la subordinada (pueda salir, yo) Cuando los sujetos son iguales, corresponde el infinitivo (similar a otros casos, como Yo quiero ir va Yo quiero que él vaya). Pero si cambias es sujeto de la subordinada y es diferente a quien no cree, siempre se usa el.subjuntivo.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Pero si cambias es sujeto de la subordinada y es diferente a quien no cree, siempre se usa el.subjuntivo.


...pero de eso, en tus mensajes 3 y 6, no dijiste ni palabra por lo que era necesario matizarlos.


----------



## gvergara

Boluvcami said:


> Hola! Tengo una duda sobre subjuntivo.
> *No creo *que *podemos* ir de compras hoy. o *No es verdad* que ellos siempre *llegan* tarde.
> 
> Espero las respuestas. muchas gracias!


En el 08 está dicho. No hay matices, la pregunta original era *No creo *_que *podemos* ir de compras hoy_, eso es lo que respondí. En ese caso, siempre se emplea el subjuntivo. Aun empleando el infinitivo cuando los sujetos son iguales, subyace la idea de subjuntivo (_(Yo) No creo que yo pueda ir de compras=> No creo poder ir de compras._)


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> En el 08 está dicho.


Sí, justo después de que yo señalara en el 7 que habías generalizado demasiado.


gvergara said:


> No hay matices, la pregunta original era *No creo *_que *podemos* ir de compras hoy_, eso es lo que respondí. En ese caso, siempre se emplea el subjuntivo.


Sí, *en ese caso* (y otros análogos), pero ese matiz lo pasaste por alto tanto en el mensaje 3 como en el 6 y era necesario resaltarlo; de ahí que interviniera en este hilo.


----------



## gvergara

Es que no había necesidad de llegar al 07; la pregunta original era _No creo que + subjuntivo o indicativo_, y eso es lo que respondí, y eso no tiene matices. Si me indicas con qué matiz hay que mirarlo para emplear el indicativo, podríamos analizarlo. De cualquier manera, pienso que igualmente le puede aportar al/a la forense que preguntó lo del infinitivo cuando los sujetos son iguales.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> la pregunta original era _No creo que + subjuntivo o indicativo_, y eso es lo que respondí,


 Sí, pero tu respuesta no se circunscribió exclusivamente a esa cuestión ya que dijiste:


gvergara said:


> Pensar y creer, entre otros, van con subjuntivo siempre, independientemente se si la acción que sigue es considerada positiva o negativa.


Al hacer un aserto general que excedía el caso concreto por el que se nos preguntaba y que no era válido en todos los casos posibles, era necesario matizar que había casos en los que dicha aseveración no se cumplía. Lamento que no te haya gustado la matización.


----------



## Peterdg

gvergara said:


> El negativo de creer siempre va con subjuntivo, eso es indiscutible.


Como ya ha dicho Circunflejo, hay que incluir también la posibilidad del infinitivo en la subordinada.

Es verdad que después de "no creer que" normalmente sigue un subjuntivo y no un indicativo, pero hay excepciones:

- Después de un imperativo negativo, sigue un indicativo: "No creas que el examen será fácil".
- Si el verbo "no creer" también está en subjuntivo, la subordinada normalmente va en indicativo: "No dijimos nada para que no creyera que estábamos allí".
- En el caso de un *rechazo contextual* (para más información sobre el "rechazo contextual", por favor haga una búsqueda en el foro: hay bastantes hilos sobre el fenómeno).
EDIT:
Otro caso que se me escapó:

- En una pregunta formulada de manera negativa, también normalmente sigue un indicativo en la subordinada:

¿No crees que tenemos/tendremos/tendríamos/tengamos que invertir más dinero?


----------



## Ileanita59

gvergara said:


> Es más simple que eso. Pensar y creer, entre otros, van con subjuntivo siempre, independientemente se si la acción que sigue es considerada positiva o negativa.


Te equivocas. Si es negativa sí se emplea el subjuntivo. De lo contrario no
Pienso que pronto encontrarán una cura
Creo que ella no ganó el premio.


----------



## gvergara

Ileanita59 said:


> Te equivocas. Si es negativa sí se emplea el subjuntivo. De lo contrario no
> Pienso que pronto encontrarán una cura
> Creo que ella no ganó el premio.


De eso precisamente se estaba hablando desde el inicio del hilo. De la forma negativa. Efectivamente no quedó claro en esa primera respuesta, pero si continuases leyendo el resto de la cadena, verías que el tema de discusión ha sido la forma negativa, al menos de mi parte.


----------



## Rocko!

Para dar una opinión propia, es un “no creo que esto *sea* así”.
Pero para expresar una duda que requiere del consenso de dos o más opiniones para establecer la veracidad o falsedad de una cuestión, sería: “¿no crees que esto *es* así?”
Entonces hay que distinguir entre dudas y afirmaciones, así como si éstas son opiniones personales o si son cuestiones compartidas.
Aunque también, como cuestionamiento ante opiniones opuestas/encontradas, podemos toparnos con un “¿no crees que esto *sea* así”?


----------



## Boluvcami

Muchísima gracias a todos! Todas las respuestas me ayudaron.


----------



## lagartija68

Los ejemplos de "no creer" con subjuntivo, por los ejemplos que dan, parecen existir pero no en oraciones enunciativas sino en exhortativas (No creas que  el examen será fácil) y en interrogativas (¿No crees que tenemos que invertir más dinero?). ¿Hay ejemplos en oraciones aseverativas?

Edición posterior:

Los ejemplos de "no creer" con *indicativo*, por los ejemplos que dan, parecen existir pero no en oraciones enunciativas sino en exhortativas (No creas que el examen será fácil) y en interrogativas (¿No crees que tenemos que invertir más dinero?). ¿Hay ejemplos en oraciones *enunciativas*?


----------



## Peterdg

lagartija68 said:


> ¿Hay ejemplos en oraciones aseverativas?


¿Qué quieres decir con "oraciones aseverativas" en el contexto de "no creer"?


----------



## lagartija68

Peterdg said:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con "oraciones aseverativas" en el contexto de "no creer"?


Perdón, debería haber dicho enunciativas (claro que negativas), las aseverativas son enunciativas afirmativas.


----------



## Peterdg

lagartija68 said:


> Perdón, debería haber dicho enunciativas (claro que negativas), las aseverativas son enunciativas afirmativas.


Entonces sí. Creo que las oraciones de tipo "rechazo contextual" podrían corresponder.

Puedes consultar *este hilo.*


----------



## lagartija68

Peterdg said:


> Entonces sí. Creo que las oraciones de tipo "rechazo contextual" podrían corresponder.
> 
> Puedes consultar *este hilo.*


Ese tipo de oraciones parece que sí, está negando el verbo epistémico... No creo que tengo frío (no es que lo crea meramente). Sé que tengo frío.


----------



## gvergara

lagartija68 said:


> Ese tipo de oraciones parece que sí, está negando el verbo epistémico... No creo que tengo frío (no es que lo crea meramente). Sé que tengo frío.


En tu ejemplo me sonaría más natural emplear el infinitivo: No creo tener frío.


----------



## lagartija68

gvergara said:


> En tu ejemplo me sonaría más natural emplear el infinitivo: No creo tener frío.


ES un ejemplo del hilo que recomienda Peterdg


----------



## gvergara

Igual suena mal.


----------



## lagartija68

Suena mal si lo lees... Pero es algo que se puede escuchar y se puede tratar de entender. Yo creo que con la entonación adecuada no suena extraño.


----------



## gvergara

Es que si el mensaje se "puede tratar de entender", y más encima debe tener una entonación específica... parecen ser demasiados requisitos para que se considere una manera normal de expresarse. Entiendo yo que el principio del uso de infinitivo ante igualdad de sujetos en oración principal y oración subordinada con que es mas bien universal entre las lenguas romances, e incluso en lenguas de familias de idiomas indoeuropeas, al menos las que yo ubico.


----------



## lagartija68

Estamos hablando del lenguaje oral y es algo posible.  La transcripción con la oración suelta dificulta la comprensión. Pero con el contexto adecuado uno puede darse cuenta. Por eso hablé de tratar de entender.


----------



## lagartija68

Boluvcami said:


> Hola! Tengo una duda sobre subjuntivo.
> Que sepa yo, hay que usar subjuntivo cuando esté seguro de algo y cuando se aparece el significado de algo negativo en la oración principal.(no creo, no es verdad..etc)
> 
> Entonces cuando este segura de algo, pero algo negativo, qué ocuparía?
> Por ejemplo,
> *No creo* que *podamos *ir de compras hoy.
> Sé que usa el verbo subjuntivo por la palabra ´no creo´ en esta oración. pero cuando estoy segura de que hoy no podemos ir de compras, sería correcto hablar así?
> *No creo *que *podemos* ir de compras hoy. o *No es verdad* que ellos siempre *llegan* tarde.
> 
> Espero las respuestas. muchas gracias!



En esta página tenés desarrollada todas las posibilidades en que puede ir el indicativo: HISPANOTECA - Portal de lengua y cultura hispanas.


----------



## gvergara

lagartija68 said:


> Estamos hablando del lenguaje oral y es algo posible.  La transcripción con la oración suelta dificulta la comprensión. Pero con el contexto adecuado uno puede darse cuenta. Por eso hablé de tratar de entender.


Perfecto, entonces debe ser algo local/regional, porque por acá en el lenguaje oral no es ni siquiera "algo" posible.


----------



## jilar

Boluvcami said:


> Entonces cuando este segura de algo, pero algo negativo, qué ocuparía?
> Por ejemplo,
> *No creo* que *podamos *ir de compras hoy.
> Sé que usa el verbo subjuntivo por la palabra ´no creo´ en esta oración. pero cuando estoy segura de que hoy no podemos ir de compras,


Cuando estás seguro de algo no usas el verbo creer, dices directamente eso que sabes (del verbo saber, no del creer)
Yo sé que Corea tiene costa y entonces digo:
Corea tiene costa.
En tu ejemplo sería:
Hoy no podemos ir de compras.

Una persona que duda si tiene costa o no ese país pero que cree que sí la tiene diría:
Creo que Corea tiene costa.
En tu ejemplo sería:
Creo que hoy podemos ir de compras.

Y quien cree que no la tiene dirá:
*No creo* que Corea *tenga* costa.
O bien: _Creo_ que Corea _no tiene_ costa.

Por tanto, sí, en estos casos "no creo que ..." irá el verbo en subjuntivo.


----------



## lagartija68

gvergara said:


> Perfecto, entonces debe ser algo local/regional, porque por acá en el lenguaje oral no es ni siquiera "algo" posible.


A mi también me sonó raro, pero cuando leí el contexto me pareció lógico y razonable usar indicativo y lo hubiera usado.
Creer quiere decir dos cosas al menos:
1 - adherir a una idea sin haberla confirmado, en este caso se opone a saber. Acá podemos decir: no es que lo crea, lo sé.
2 - adherir a una idea con o sin confirmación. En este sentido, todo el que sabe, cree también.


Cuando se usa "no creo" con subjuntivo lo hacemos con la acepción 2. Pero si queremos decir no que creemos sino que sabemos, en este caso podríamos usar indicativo.

- ¿Crees que José va a venir hoy?
- No creo que ________ a venir, sé que va a venir.

¿No lo completarían con indicativo?


----------



## Peterdg

lagartija68 said:


> ¿No lo completarían con indicativo?


Yo, ¡sí!

"*No* creo que *vaya* a venir" significa más o menos lo mismo que "creo que *no* va a venir"; este fenómeno se llama "negación anticipada" y eso es exactamente lo que induce el uso del subjuntivo después de "no creer".  En el ejemplo que pusiste, claramente no es un caso de una negación anticipada (significa exactamente lo contrario de una negación anticipada) y por eso el uso del indicativo.

Al hablar, en la frase "No creo que va a venir", la palabra "creo" se pronuncia con mucho más énfasis que el resto de la frase.


----------



## lagartija68

Peterdg said:


> Yo, ¡sí!
> 
> "*No* creo que *vaya* a venir" significa más o menos lo mismo que "creo que *no* va a venir"; este fenómeno se llama "negación anticipada" y eso es exactamente lo que induce el uso sel subjuntivo después de "no creer".  En el ejemplo que pusiste, claramente no es un caso de una negación anticipada (significa exactamente lo contrario de una negación anticipada) y por eso el uso del indicativo.
> 
> Al hablar, en la frase "No creo que va a venir", la palabra "creo" se pronuncia con mucho más énfasis que el resto de la frase.


Sí, me convenciste, y no tiene que ver con la variante del castellano que hable yo.


----------



## Peterdg

lagartija68 said:


> Sí, me convenciste


No creo que tenga que convencerte a ti  porque el ejemplo que pusiste, es excelente para documentar ese uso particular después de "no creer". Voy a utilizarlo, si me permites, cuando el tema aparezca de nuevo.


----------



## swift

Con la venia, hago un par de ajustitos ortotipográficos.





lagartija68 said:


> —¿Crees que José va a venir hoy?
> —No creo que *va* a venir*:* sé que va a venir.


----------



## jilar

lagartija68 said:


> ¿Crees que José va a venir hoy?
> - No creo que ________ a venir, sé que va a venir.
> 
> ¿No lo completarían con indicativo?


Muy buen ejemplo para mostrar las posibilidades.

En ese caso, y corroborando lo que decías antes, esa persona podría responder.

-No solo lo creo, lo sé.

O incluso, y ahora con subjuntivo:
-No es que lo crea, lo sé.


----------

